# Honeybee Swarm Recovery From Car



## cornbread (Jul 4, 2005)

Honeybee Swarm Recovery From Car
https://www.chonday.com/34737/bescarkep7/
RT 07:13
Beekeeper Gently Removes Swarm of Bees From a Car


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No big deal they were on the out side of the car. probably could have held a card board box up there and scraped them right in.

 Al


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

At least they didn't drive off!


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

This is the area I live in. swarms everywhere in the spring. Most of these swarms are gentle. Easy to capture but not easy to find the queen. I usually just dump them in a box and hope I have the queen. Usually do.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

You can tell you got the queen in the box because the bees that are flying about will go to the box.

 Al


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

That was pretty cool. It looked like he got one in same spot on a different vehicle before I find it interesting that swarms reappear in the same location. Somewhere I heard/read that bees gravitate to certain electrical grid areas, I guess maybe that a possibility here. I don’t know


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Clean the branches away place a pail over as much of the swarm as you can pull the swarm branch down then snap it. 90% of the bees fall in snap lid on with some small (1/16") vent holes then set the pail on the ground. remaining bees will swarm to the lid where they can smell the queen inside.










Unwire the bird house from the metal post set it in a hive body with out frames and a bottom board. put a outer cover on and transport. At home quickly set a second deep on with frames of drawn comb.










Use a 8 foot step ladder to set a 10 frame deep on with drawn comb use shime blocks if need be to get it next to the swarm. the swarm will just walk right it. thakes about a half hour or less. the very top bit I used a be brush to sweep them in the box.












Set a deep under then pull branch down let it snap back up so swarm drops off the limb into the box.
Cover with outer cover.










Swarm is on the ground, yes they do that once in a while. Set the catch box hive with drawn comb by them. They will march right in. while they are doing that go in the ladys front yard and look at the lake (Huron).



















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Set a deep with drawn comb under the swarm on a portable work bench they will walk right in thru the intercover hole.










About 35 feet up in a tree. Back a open pick up under them set up a 10 foot ladder hook vacum hose to a extention paint pole and suck them down.











Get picture of grand daughter to show how bees are so happy to sting any one. Then set up portable work bench with a empth deep hive under them do the branch pul down and snap up so they fall in the box. Place cover on a ratchet strap it down let it set a bit and remaining bees go under the catch box to the screen and stay there as you carry hive to the pick up.










Big swarm set two deeps with drawn comb unter them on the portable work bench. they just walk in.
That is why you ask the 20 questions when you go to collect a swarm. you then bring the right tools to do the job.









A











Another walk in.










Small tree bend it down and shake bees into the empty hive body.










Tough one on both sides of the fence plus inbetween the boards too.
Use the vacum and suck them off into thre hive.











 Al


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Cool al you’ve caught a lot. Thanks for the pics tips etc


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Up untill about 2015 we were going to collect about 9 on adverage a year. then last 2 or 3 years nothing.


I believe there are 2 resons, one there are a lot more people wanting to get the free bees so more people have gotten on the call list.

Second there doesn't seem to be as many wild colonies as there once was. Also believe new bee keepers have learned to contol their own colonies so they don't swarm.

 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol cute kid , she looks pretty relaxed.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Of course she was relaxed she was with grandpa. She has seen grandpa play with honey bees a lot.
She had a great what I did this summer story with pictures and real honey for her class when school started.

Hard to believe she is a sophomore At the university or Wisconsin Madison now.

 Al


----------

